# BOX SIZE 2 12 american bass tnt



## ITS SA GOOD (Jul 10, 2012)

okay im thinking bout buying to tnt 12 subs and there going in a regular cab s10 i can get my box size 3.7ft3 but i dont know about the port lenth or anything bc i cant find no specs on there site or anywhere else any help would be nice


----------

